# Rwd Model 3 owner getting sick from a P3D test ride ?!?!



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

To this owners credit he made me take this picture and said he was posting it vs. asking me to never speak of it. Then I washed the chicken and rice *puke* of my sidewalk and told him we'd do it again sometime 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148053754937335808


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Not something to be proud of. I could make a passenger sick with an electric golf cart. The drivers job is to make the passengers comfortable. You can have an exhilarating ride without the puke.

I feel like puking in my friends RWD because he doesn’t know how to drive. I own a performance.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

mswlogo said:


> Not something to be proud of. I could make a passenger sick with an electric golf cart. The drivers job is to make the passengers comfortable. You can have an exhilarating ride without the puke.
> 
> I feel like puking in my friends RWD because he doesn't know how to drive. I own a performance.


Maybe it was bad chicken.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> The drivers job is to make the passengers comfortable. You can have an exhilarating ride without the puke.


He gave the passenger what the passenger wanted. And the passenger thanked him after the experience.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> He gave the passenger what the passenger wanted. And the passenger thanked him after the experience.


Would he be satisfied with just the puke or a good ride. I'm sure he would have been happier without the puke. But that wouldn't have been thread worthy, would it.

So you're saying puke is now a requirement for a good ride?

I say bad driver, bad food or or bad passenger (e.g. was looking down at his phone).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> So you're saying puke is now a requirement for a good ride?


Man, strawman much? 

I'm saying that you're wrong to judge JMON so harshly. His guest wanted to experience pushing the car's performance envelope, and JMON obliged. I doubt that either one thought he would get sick from the experience.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> Man, strawman much?
> 
> I'm saying that you're wrong to judge JMON so harshly. His guest wanted to experience pushing the car's performance envelope, and JMON obliged. I doubt that either one thought he would get sick from the experience.


I doubt they expected it either. If I expected it, I wouldn't let them in my car.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I kind of look at this like... @JMON had a funny experience, decided to share and that was that. I gave him a "funny" myself because it made me chuckle and smile.

Personally I feel like if he comes back to visit his thread and sees these responses it's just going to be a negative... a turn off. Hell, it is for me and this isn't my thread.

JMON - "Hey all, here's a story I'm sharing that I found funny"
TOO - "JUDGEMENT BASED ON MY OWN OPINION AND NO FACTS!"
ugh...

Thank you for sharing @JMON


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> He gave the passenger what the passenger wanted. And the passenger thanked him after the experience.


Yep. Everyone that's gotten into my 3 for the first time have asked "how fast does it go". I ask, "are you sure you want to find out". They confirm and I oblige. Most love the feeling they get in the pit of their stomach (who doesn't like a free roller coaster ride) from the extreme acceleration, some don't. Those that don't I switch to chill mode to make them feel comfortable afterward, those that do, well we just keep the ride going.

Even months in, I still get a squeamish feeling in the pit of my stomach when accelerating really hard (and not just from a stand still). No different then someone vomiting from drinking too much, doesn't mean they're not going to do it again.


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> Not something to be proud of. I could make a passenger sick with an electric golf cart. The drivers job is to make the passengers comfortable. You can have an exhilarating ride without the puke.
> 
> I feel like puking in my friends RWD because he doesn't know how to drive. I own a performance.


Put down the hatorade @mswlogo because personally I'm proud of how the RWD owner handled it and that's why it got posted. I'm not bragging I made someone sick dude.

And I've given approx 40 or more test rides and never had this reaction once and I absolutely didn't expect it from someone that has a Model 3 and ABSOLUTELY wanted me to give him the "full experience" of the Performance Model 3 to see what he was missing.


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> Would he be satisfied with just the puke or a good ride. I'm sure he would have been happier without the puke. But that wouldn't have been thread worthy, would it.
> 
> So you're saying puke is now a requirement for a good ride?
> 
> I say bad driver, bad food or or bad passenger (e.g. was looking down at his phone).


Over 40 test rides and nobody else puked.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

JMON said:


> Over 40 test rides and nobody else puked.


Kudos to you for 40 test rides! My number is nowhere near that!


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Yep. Everyone that's gotten into my 3 for the first time have asked "how fast does it go". I ask, "are you sure you want to find out". They confirm and I oblige. Most love the feeling they get in the pit of their stomach (who doesn't like a free roller coaster ride) from the extreme acceleration, some don't. Those that don't I switch to chill mode to make them feel comfortable afterward, those that do, well we just keep the ride going.
> 
> Even months in, I still get a squeamish feeling in the pit of my stomach when accelerating really hard (and not just from a stand still). No different then someone vomiting from drinking too much, doesn't mean they're not going to do it again.


As soon as the RWD owner started turning green I instantly stopped the "spirited driving" and reverted to a much more glacial pace and returned him back to our point of origin. He was fine for approx 10 min before he moved towards the sewer and said "Uh-oh"


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

JMON said:


> Over 40 test rides and nobody else puked.


So perhaps it had nothing to do with the ride.


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> So perhaps it had nothing to do with the ride.


Agreed there were other factors at work
Chicken + rice + double espresso + bottle of water


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

JMON said:


> Agreed there were other factors at work
> Chicken + rice + double espresso + bottle of water


----------

